# Turbine Kettenblattschrauben



## Geisterfahrer (8. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Turbines.

*Weiß irgendjemand, wo man noch 16mm Kettenblattschrauben fürs kleine Kettenblatt bekommt?
*
Die eine Turbine habe ich "nackt" gekauft, also ohne Schrauben und Distanzscheiben. 
Bei meiner verbauten ist eine Schraube und Unterlegscheibe beim Fahren verloren gegangen. (Ich weiß, nächstes Mal Schraubensicherung.)

Distanzscheiben habe ich jetzt improvisiert, aber 16mm Schrauben kann man ja nicht einfach aus mehreren zusammensetzen.


Eine 14mm Schraube ist grenzwertig kurz. Zur Not nehme ich die 15mm Gebhardt, aber Originalschrauben wären mir doch lieber.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Januar 2010)

So, ich habe noch zwei Sets der originalen Teile aufgetrieben, ein Glück! Waren wohl die letzten beim Versender.

Falls jemand mal vor dem gleichen Problem steht:

16mm Kettenblattschrauben gibt es von NC-17.

Als Ersatz für die Distanzstücke kann man wohl auch z.B. je drei Unterlegscheiben mit 2,7mm von CNC-Bike nehmen. Hatte Kurbel und Kettenblätter mal damit zusammengebaut, paßt. Sind minimal flacher als die original Distanzstücke, aber das dürfte die Schaltfunktion nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

